# Happy _0th Birthday!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey, everyone! Its' KB's __0th Birthday!!! Party at Wolfwood!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, KB!*









I sure hope Wolfie takes you out to a great dinner tonight! I would demand the best place in town!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 0th Birthday


Does this mean that congrats are in order? *0th* meaning a new pregnancy?









Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday KB! Have a great day!!!

Gary


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday, KB!! Have a great day!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > 0th Birthday
> 
> 
> Does this mean that congrats are in order? *0th* meaning a new pregnancy?
> ...


Noooo - this would be an (undisclosed) __0th B'day (as in 10th, 20th, 30th, and so on....)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy 40th Birthday. action









Enjoy your over the hill party.









Thor


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

As my 84 year old dad says... Getting old isn't for sissys. Enjoy your day.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Happy Day KB *


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KB
Maybe Wolfie will make you a wonderful meal
And let you relax in the recliner and tuck a soft pillow under your head
And put your favorite show on for you and get you a nice cold drink as well









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy B_r_h__y!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope you have a GREAT B-day...whatever age you may be.


----------

